# References to Beethoven 9th in 1st symphony



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know if it is a tradition started by Brahms, but some composers seem to reference to Beethoven 9th in their 1st symphony (Brahms did it very boldly). I was wondering how many of these are out there. Let's start with

George Enescu symphony in E-flat major

Also "indirect" references (reference to Brahms #1 reference to B) are counted in.

What does it tell you about the composer?


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

When I saw your thread title, I assumed you meant that there were somehow references to the ninth in Beethoven's own first symphony, as though he had jumped into his TARDIS and travelled back nearly thirty years to hide some obscure reference to the ninth in the work of his younger self.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Retrograde Inversion said:


> When I saw your thread title, I assumed you meant that there were somehow references to the ninth in Beethoven's own first symphony, as though he had jumped into his TARDIS and travelled back nearly thirty years to hide some obscure reference to the ninth in the work of his younger self.


Haha, you are right.. Now that I read it. But you know, he just might done exactly that! Nothing impossible for Ludvig Van...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schubert 9th Symphony. Contains a little Beethoven 9th quote as tribute most likely.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Iranian composer Alireza Mashayekhi's 9th Symphony "My World" is also a tribute to Beethoven's 9th:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't think of any 1st symphony references. But in Dvorak's Ninth Symphony, the finale reminds me a bit of Beethoven's "Ode to Joy" theme. It uses some of the same intervals and dotted rhythm patterns. 

Dvorak incorporates these references very smoothly. They don't come across as quotations that have been tacked onto the music. They grow organically out of the main themes from the first and second movements, which feature similar types of dotted rhythms and interval patterns.


----------

